# Ginger? It worked for me



## Virgilaug

I've tried many things to cure/get rid of this terrible condition. Now it seems the best cure ive come about is also the simplest. It consists of ginger ale along with ginger root extract supplements and some buttermilk every now and then. I don't smell at all. I'm not bloated anymore, not more flatulance, and I can eat anything and everything I want. The only things that still cause the condition to resurface are coffee and cigarettes. Other than that, it's all good.


----------



## thickthighs1

Glad that ginger has worked for you ,probably the anti inflammatory properties of the ginger helped. Does the ginger ale have high fructose corn syrup? that's not good for you


----------



## Psicoloco Enamorado

Hey! Good to hear good news!

Do you make a ginger root tea? You eat it raw?

Send you a hug!


----------



## westr

yep, ginger for me, and just realised tea makes it worse, even decaffeinated.

I tend to cut up a whole block f root ginger and use it in a stir fry of pork, carrot, garlic, cayenne pepper and tomato. i get good results, I also have loads of brown bread with breakfast and lunch.


----------



## dani14

Virgilaug said:


> I've tried many things to cure/get rid of this terrible condition. Now it seems the best cure ive come about is also the simplest. It consists of ginger ale along with ginger root extract supplements and some buttermilk every now and then. I don't smell at all. I'm not bloated anymore, not more flatulance, and I can eat anything and everything I want. The only things that still cause the condition to resurface are coffee and cigarettes. Other than that, it's all good.


Hey could you please be more specific. Like how much did you take ...for how long & did you do a ceratin diet while doing this treatment. Also how long did it take for you to see resultsThank you!


----------



## yellow11

Hey Pengu

Know we might be getting off the ginger topic a bit but could you plz expound on your theory about pelvic floor, also penis trouble and stuff., sounds intriguing. Personally I've always thought for most though not all of the people on here the problem is poor digestive system - food rotting in our guts - bad bacteria feeds on undigested food - we smell like [email protected].

However thats just a theory, would happily admit to being wrong


----------



## westr

pengu said:


> Me and a couple of friends came to the conclusion that this is caused by an overly tense pelvic floor. That would explain why we get spasms and pain and we have the strange penis problems. It would also explain why anti-depressants and anti-anxiety helps some people. What I don't understand is how pro-bioctics can be helping you when we have the same problem...


I think the tense pelvic floor causes muscle confusion which keeps the seal open which causes leaking gas, atmosphere gets in and changes the ecology of the intestines which makes us smell like shit which seeps out due to the seal being open. i think probiotics could potentially help you but maybe you need to do what I did with the diet and stuff to let the probiotics get a foot hold.

im also thinking the tense pelvic floor could be caused by the internal infection and probiotics help relieve the infection and therefore the problem in general.


----------



## Maria Slan

westr, could I ask you a question @@ almost probiotics included sugar, fructose in it (a small amount), would this make the condition worse?


----------



## westr

i went through 2 months of harsh dieting, no sugar at all and hardly any carbohydrates. i eat sugar now with no reaction but it could be my 2 months of dieting helped me a lot, or it could be im taking just the right supplements now that help me so it doesnt matter how much sugar I eat and that the 2 months of diet were pointless. my gut tells me the diet was what gave the supplements a foothold though.

if your probiotics come with anything other than the probiotic itself your taking the wrong kind, you want something like 20 billion acidophilus in pill form. things like yakult and danone dont do a thing for me.


----------



## yellow11

Thanks a mil for the info Westr, it's certainly a very interesting theory. For me unfortunately I have a weird bo problem as well

so I'm pretty sure my lg is caused by some sort of dysbiosis but definately everyone's different so the pelvic floor could be the culprit for a lot of others.

I totally agree with you that the strict diet you were on was a crucial part of you getting better as I've read of a few people now who said staying off sugar seems one of the few things that helps relieve their odour.

It's really great to hear a success story like yours Westr, it gives me hope which is something I don't have in great supply


----------



## westr

im not completely cured but i get to work without stinking the room out.


----------



## yellow11

Hey thanks for that Pengu,

It's a very well thought out theory. Have a lot of people been cured completely by antidepressants?

Know poor Ironization felt so for a while but sadly the effects wore off. Am aware of Devilonback's success too

, is there many more?


----------



## bent&broken

I have been taking a high potency ginger supplement for the past couple of days. I have stopped taking it because it seems to irritate my stomach and give me foul smelling diarrhea. However, since taking it, I've barely smelled anything at all in terms of body odour. Usually I can smell a bad smell in my room every now and then, but for the last couple of days, nothing. I take Devrom, so the fact that I've been getting foul smelling diarrhea is a surprise. Usually my BMs are odourless. I'm wondering if maybe the ginger is killing the bad microorganisms in my digestive system, leading to bad smelling diarrhea but a reduction in body odour because I'm expelling all the bad flora? I don't know. I am going to stop taking the ginger and see if the body odour comes back.


----------

